# Living in Alfaz what is it like



## headlineplus (Aug 29, 2009)

Have to admit I know very little about Alfaz in Spain. I know it is near Benidorm but not sure how near, I also know it is I think near Albir.

I am looking to move to Spain, and have chosen the area of Benidorm, well just outside of Benidorm and the name Alfaz keeps on coming up.

I would like to know if anyone has moved there and if so what is it like. What is available there and how does it compare to Benidorm and albir.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Alfaz del Pi and Albir is pretty much the same thing, they are together. It is near Benidorm, about 5 miles away. Not my thing tho, I´ve been there a few times and it is like blackpool or Brighton, full of foreign bars and shops, very crowded in summer. 

Much prefer Altea or Calpe. Both within 20 mins drive of Benidorm.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

We went on holiday to Alfaz one year after seeing the beautiful white beaches in the travel brochure. Alas, in person, they were white rocks. Very beautiful rocks they were, almost pure white, so we brought some home to adorn our house and garden in Madrid. They were very uncomfortable to walk on, however, and sandcastles did not feature that year. The kids were very let down! Look closely and you will see what I mean:


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Albir like Blackpool, ridiculous comparison!

I agree though it does get very crowded in the Summer.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Alfazdelpi is really one of those places where British come to live as they refuse to leave UK behind, they wanna live in Spain but with all things british.... I know a couple that lives there, hence why I go and visit them from time to time, but everytime we go, it feels like we are in the UK, lots of drunks around at 10 in the morning, lots of fish and chips shops and pubs and 'red' people walking around. Hardly anyone there speaks Spanish, it is very 'foreign'. If you like that sort of thing, then Alfazdelpipirulí is for you. 

Oh, the good thing is that we always bring back a few rocks from the beach, it is not a stone beach, it is a ROCK beach, difficult to walk there and don't even think of laying in your towel... you'll be in pain for days ...

Other than that, the views from the beach is nice.


----------



## headlineplus (Aug 29, 2009)

silverfox1 said:


> Albir like Blackpool, ridiculous comparison!
> 
> I agree though it does get very crowded in the Summer.


Not sure you can compare Albir to Blackpool


----------



## headlineplus (Aug 29, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Alfazdelpi is really one of those places where British come to live as they refuse to leave UK behind, they wanna live in Spain but with all things british.... I know a couple that lives there, hence why I go and visit them from time to time, but everytime we go, it feels like we are in the UK, lots of drunks around at 10 in the morning, lots of fish and chips shops and pubs and 'red' people walking around. Hardly anyone there speaks Spanish, it is very 'foreign'. If you like that sort of thing, then Alfazdelpipirulí is for you.
> 
> Oh, the good thing is that we always bring back a few rocks from the beach, it is not a stone beach, it is a ROCK beach, difficult to walk there and don't even think of laying in your towel... you'll be in pain for days ...
> 
> Other than that, the views from the beach is nice.


So where do you prefer, albir, or alfaz


----------



## 1664 (Nov 17, 2013)

that beach in the pic is .... Whitley Bay - Spanish City..... 


it is a nice place, but. horses for courses


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

To be honest, I dunno where Albir ends and Alfaz starts, it seems like the same town to me. There are parts of Albir that are nice, even a big British supermarket! Personally I wouldn't choose any of those two. Altea is next door, a few yards away. Much nicer. Have a look next time you are over.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

*Albir and Alfaz*



Lolito said:


> To be honest, I dunno where Albir ends and Alfaz starts, it seems like the same town to me. There are parts of Albir that are nice, even a big British supermarket! Personally I wouldn't choose any of those two. Altea is next door, a few yards away. Much nicer. Have a look next time you are over.


Roughly Albir is the bit closest to the Coast, with Alfaz set back a little inland from the Railway Line and the Main road into Benidorm. I really cant understand people comparing these two places with Benidorm. They are nothing like Benidorm. They are much quieter and more "Spanish" and the Brits are definitely in the minority there. I would say that Spanish and Scandinavian's are by far the majority of the residents. I have stayed in both town several times and I LOVE both Places.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alfaz, Albir and Altea are all great places in their own right. There is no comparison to any UK holiday towns at all. Each town is an advertised holiday town and want to attract tourists, hence British themed bars and supermarkets! !!

Albir/Alfa beach is stoney but very clean and popular and has a lovely prom. Altea has just had their beach refurbished and is very nice as is the towns. Both have excellent street markets.

Don't judge any holiday town by silly comparisons.

Steve


----------

